# Will it fit with my pc ? PSU



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi. After my xfx 750w psu is failing on me i was looking around for a new one and i found this one :
Corsair-CMPSU-600GUK-Gaming-Series.

I was wondering if it would fit with my current rig :

MSI 890FXA - GD65
AMDFX 8350 cpu @ 4.0 GHz (not oc'ed)
XFX 7870 gpu (not oc'ed)
16gb drr3 ram @ 1033
WD 2TB GREEN hd
Thank you


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You will only need a 550W or higher for your system.

Stick with XFX or Seasonic branded PSUs only. They are top quality and top performance. Corsair ha switched to a low quality PSU manufacture.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

First, your XFX PSU has a 5 yr. warranty.
If you do purchase a new PSU, go with SeaSonic-XFX-Antech HCG.
I would want use 620W with a 7870 but 550W should suffice.


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi. Thank you for your reply's.
My computer is shutting down randomly while playing any type of game. It doesn't start back up (no bsod). So does that mean its a psu problem ? Also i bought my xfx of ebay and i can not find the email to be able to send it back. Other info :


This is what even log says every time it happens (the error and kernal-power)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It does sound like a bad PSU.

What are the 12V, 3.3V and 5V voltages in the BIOS?


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

12v - 12.255
5v 5.132
3.3v - 3.28 (for a split second it goes to 3.12)

Also : 

Cpu : 1.032v
DRAM : 1.488

Also did a fresh re-install of window's 7 and that didn't work


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

iciboy said:


> Also i bought my xfx of ebay and i can not find the email to be able to send it back.


Was the unit new? You can contact XFX for an RMA.


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Was the unit new? You can contact XFX for an RMA.


It was 2 years old if i am correct.

How do i get in touch with them ?

Thank you for your help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Google is you friend - XFX Support: http://www.xfxsupport.com/Account/Login.aspx


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Google is you friend - XFX Support: http://www.xfxsupport.com/Account/Login.aspx


Hi thank you for your help. i have put down a ticket (they're on holiday until the 4th, Just my luck). I will keep up to date if this issue is resolved


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi. Sorry it has been awhile, i was able to send it back to xfx and they said there is nothing wrong with the psu. It is happening more and more often now !


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What are you doing on the PC when the shut downs happen?
Brand of the 16GB of RAM?
Check the Temps & Voltages with HWMonitor after a shut down: HWMonitor CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

I am playing games, i have had to put games in window mode to stop it from happening. Also there has been an update for diablo 3 and it goes through the steps of ''re-configuring files'' and less then 5 minutes in it shuts down and i can not get past it !
Here is a picture of hwmonitor just after a shut down :

Thank you so much for helping out !

Edit : finding out what memory type it is


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

Cpu-z says this about my memory :
I can not find the brand of the memory.
I ram a memtest on it for 1 hour and it came up with 0 error's


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your +12V is showing at 11.8V in HWMonitor and that's very close to the desired 5% tolerances. Check the Voltages in the Bios and see what it shows.
The RAM Brand will show under the SPD tab in CPU-Z.

MemTest needs to be ran on one stick at a time and make at least 7 passes for accurate results. Try using one matched pair at time.....8GB is more than plenty anyway.


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

So what does that mean for the +12v ? sorry, i do not know alot about voltage's. The memory brand is kingston.
I will have to perform the test tomorrow as i do not have the time today.

Thank you yet again for your time and help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The +12V supplies the 12V power. It should be at +12V give or take 5%. When a PSU cant supply suficient power to the components, the result is overheating/damage to those components.
HWMoniotor is not always entirely accurate but the Bios should be.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Screen shot shows 11.88 Volts. 

Tolerance is 12v +/- 5% which is 11.4v to 12.6v

Doesn't seem like his supply has a problem in this area if the readings are correct.


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

In the bios it shows that the 12v+ is 12.255v.
The cpu temp (in bios) after a shut down is 80c

I have to play every game in window mode without it closing my down. maybe a gpu problem ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On the SPD tab what is the model number of the ram?

When it shuts off what exactly happens, do all the lights go off or only the screen goes off, does it restart on it's own or do you have restart it, will restart again right away?


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

Wrench97 said:


> On the SPD tab what is the model number of the ram?
> 
> When it shuts off what exactly happens, do all the lights go off or only the screen goes off, does it restart on it's own or do you have restart it, will restart again right away?


Model number is : 99u5471 - 021.A00LF

The computer will shut off and i have to manually start it again. No warning, nothing.. just a plain shut down as if i pulled the plug


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have the MSI Control center installed?

There is a big difference between what HWM is showing and what you're seeing in the bios, the MSI Control Center should get you more accurate readings in Windows for the temps and voltages then HWM.


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

Here is a picture :


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Great, leave that open in the back ground and play a game, Alt+Tab back to it lets see what the readings are.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The temps & voltages are good, according to MSI.
Kingston RAM is no stranger to problems but should not cause a shut down.
A complete shut down, with no restart, certainly points to a power issue.
Can you try another electrical outlet, preferably one on a different circuit?


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

Ran arma 3 for a couple of minutes and :

I can not run the game longer then 10 minutes without it shutting down


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

63c is about as high as you would want to see a FX CPU run, have you checked the heat sink is clean of dust and debris?

Run it a bit longer lets see if the temps get any higher.


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

When the computer shuts of and i go into bios, it shows that the cpu temp is 80c+


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> have you checked the heat sink is clean of dust and debris?


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

I just checked and everything is fine, cleaned by computer and re-applied heat sink paste and still the same problem. This time when i checked the temp in bios my computer reset itself :banghead:. The temp was 80c (cpu)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it overheated that quick after redoing the paste something didn't go right.

Did you only apply the paste to the CPU?
Once applied you can not place the heat sink and then remove it as you can get air trapped between the layers.


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

Wrench97 said:


> If it overheated that quick after redoing the paste something didn't go right.
> 
> Did you only apply the paste to the CPU?
> Once applied you can not place the heat sink and then remove it as you can get air trapped between the layers.


I have done this many times before with other people computers. It has happened before but forgot to mention it until it happened


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

So after a week or so the computer was fine. No random shut downs or anything. Untill today, i was playing state of decay when my computer shut down (great here we go again). So i wen't into bios to check the temps (80c). So i clicked exit and the computer started to restart itself.. Now the computer will boot up but the screen is just black, i have tried multiple monitors and still the same problem. PLEASE HELP !


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it sound like it's booting and there is just no image or you think it's just hanging prepost?

Do you have another video card to test with?


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

I fixed it by removing the ram and putting one module in a time. I had big issues booting it up. I am really getting furstraitied with this, there was no beeping sound or anything so it was hard to find what the problem was. I applied heat sink and it was fine for a couple of weeks.I will be looking in for a new heat sink, any reccomendations ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Was one of the ram sticks bad?


The Coolermaster Hyper 212 is a decent unit > Hyper 212 EVO - Cooler Master


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

I tried each ram the other day with memtest (1 unit at a time) and it came with 0 errors. I also took the gpu out and cleaned it along with everything else. The computer is running fine for now but the performance is noticeably slower.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

To get the PC to boot did you have to remove a ram stick and leave it out, or just remove and reinstall them?


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

I removed 3 so 1 stick was still in and then it booted up. After i put the 3 it had no problems booting up.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If all 4 are back in and working I would think 1 was not fully seated then.


----------

